# [OT] Account jabber

## gutter

In riferimento al post di motaboy e al mio nel thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=237998

Esiste un valida alternativa a protocolli di IM (Instant Messaging) proprietari, questa alternativa è Jabber ( ulteriori informazioni possono essere reperite: http://www.jabber.org/ ). Penso, che possa essere una bella idea rendere pubblici i nostri account (o crearne uno) in modo da permettere a chi vuole comunicare con protocolli che non siano proprietari di farlo.

Il mio account è gutter@jabber.linux.it

P.S. Una lista dei server che permettono di connettersi alla rete di jabber lo potete trovare all'URL sotto:

http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.php

----------

## =DvD=

fullgarbageheap@jabber.com  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

fedeliallalinea@jabberes.org

----------

## Peach

ThePeach@jabber.linux.it/Gentoo 

 :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cercando un po' ho trovato il MOD da applicare a phpbb per avere nel profilo il contatto jabber http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1207964#1207964 non so se e' una scelta saggia chidere agli admin di aggiungere questo MOD (visto che e' ancora beta)

----------

## xchris

xchris@jabber.org

EDIT:abbandonato kloppete kloppete per disperazione...

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> EDIT:abbandonato kloppete kloppete per disperazione...

 

Passa direttamente a Gaim, ti posso assicurare che ti ricredereai su questo bel software.

----------

## xchris

lo sto usando in questo momento...

da quando l'ho provato ne ha fatta di strada..

forse ho trovato il mio IM

ciao

----------

## Peach

@xchris: t'ho pure addato, ma nun te vedo  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

stessa storia con fedeliallalinea...

impiega un po'...:S

magari cambio server..

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok..ammettiamolo sono stordito!

avevo cannato il dominio...

dovevo dormire di +  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## SonOfTheStage

SonOfTheStage@jabber.linux.it

----------

## tolipth

tolipth@amessage.de

----------

## hardskinone

hardskinone@jabber.org

----------

## heXen

dphexen@jabber.linux.it

vi aggiungo alla contact list   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guglie

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Esiste un valida alternativa a protocolli di IM (Instant Messaging) proprietari, questa alternativa è Jabber

 

anche icq è proprietario? non lo sapevo   :Confused: 

comunque guglie@swissjabber.org

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti mi aggiungo anche io:

manuelix@jabber.linux.it

----------

## randomaze

randomaze@jabber.linux.it

----------

## iridium103

oh, non vedo l'ora di provarlo, qualcuno mi aggiunga.. plz  :Very Happy: 

branzo@jabber.linux.it

----------

## _sys/sid

Il mio... (se a qualcuno interessa)

sysid@jabber.org

----------

## motaboy

ottima idea, peccato che phpbb non permetta di segnalarli.

EDIT: fedili mi dice che esiste un mod in versione beta per il supporto jabber in phpbb.

EDIT2: fedeli l'aveva giá scritto prima...

EDIT3: devo dormire di piú...

il mio é:

simone.gotti@jabber.linux.it

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La questione jabber per il forum gentoo e' stata gia' affrontata qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31173

----------

## ultimodruido

Anch'io, anch'io, anch'io!

il mio è: ultimodruido@jabber.linux.it

spero di incontrarvi...   :Very Happy: 

ciao nic

----------

## N0ise

Pure io mi ci metto:

noise@jabber.linux.it

a presto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

zuglio@jabber.linux.it

----------

## Panda

panda@jabber.linux.it

----------

## mriya3

su consiglio di fedeli...fatto

mriya3@jabber.org

----------

## Gavrila

gavrila@jabber.org  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Visto che nell'altro topic mi ero lamentato.....

SilverXXX@jabber.linux.it

----------

## nomadsoul

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cercando un po' ho trovato il MOD da applicare a phpbb per avere nel profilo il contatto jabber http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1207964#1207964 non so se e' una scelta saggia chidere agli admin di aggiungere questo MOD (visto che e' ancora beta)

 

e mi sembra di aver capito che nella nuova versione di phpbb, la 2.2, il supporto sarò incluso nella release ufficiale.

Mi sembra anche che permetta di comunicare direttamente dall'interfaccia del forum... ma di questo non sono sicurissimo, la prox occhiata che darò al CVS  dovrebbe fugarmi ogni dubbio, nel caso smentirò  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> e mi sembra di aver capito che nella nuova versione di phpbb, la 2.2, il supporto sarò incluso nella release ufficiale

 

Tu sai quando uscira' la 2.2 cosi' ci saranno anche i sub forum

----------

## Onip

Onip@tipic.com

----------

## Sbriglie

sbriglie@jabber.linux.it

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho cambiato contatto jabber con

fedeliallalinea@jabber.org

----------

## comio

io sono

comio@jabber.linux.it

ciao

----------

## croot

scusate una domanda scema, ma per iscriversi a jabber usando gaim come faccio ?

----------

## Gavrila

 *croot wrote:*   

> scusate una domanda scema, ma per iscriversi a jabber usando gaim come faccio ?

 

credo che sia sufficiente inserire account come se gia' lo avessi creato

----------

## croot

ok grazie, adesso sono 

crootx@jabber.org

----------

## vificunero

vificunero@jabber.org come da firma   :Very Happy: 

----------

## abaddon83

come da firma :

abaddon@jabber.linux.it    :Cool: 

----------

## gaffiere

gaffiere@jabber.org oppure gaffiere@jabber.linux.it

almeno se uno è giù mi trovate sull'altro  :Smile: 

e la figata è che gaim li gestisce in contemporanea ^_______^

see ya

----------

## !equilibrium

dark_angel@jabber.org

oppure

dark_angel@jabber.linux.it

chi vuole aggiungermi, è liberissimo di farlo

----------

## federico

blackman@jabber.linux.it

----------

## Benve

eccomi:

benve@jabber.linux.it

----------

## koma

komar0x@jabber.linux.it

----------

## silian87

silian@jabber.linux.it

----------

## fctk

fctk@jabber.org

----------

## alexbr

alexbr@jabber.linux.it

----------

## MonsterMord

monstermord(chiocciola)jabber.org

----------

## morlan

la mia contact list in jabber e' praticamente deserta  :Sad: 

morlan@jabber.linux.it

----------

## consdel

consdel@jabber.org

creato per l'occasione su vostro suggerimento   :Very Happy: 

ma mi chiedo: come è possibile che nella sezione profilo del forum siano presenti i campi per ICQ,MSN,AOL e non Jabber?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *consdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> ma mi chiedo: come è possibile che nella sezione profilo del forum siano presenti i campi per ICQ,MSN,AOL e non Jabber?  

 

Mi pare che ci sia una patch disponibile per phpBB si dovrebbe chiedere agli amministratori del forum o effettuare un bugreport.

----------

## consdel

ho compilato un bugreport

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *consdel wrote:*   

> ho compilato un bugreport

 

Se guardavi qualche post in dietro e' gia' stata aperto un thread e gli admin hanno detto che non la mettono perche' beta

----------

## consdel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *consdel wrote:*   ho compilato un bugreport 
> 
> Se guardavi qualche post in dietro e' gia' stata aperto un thread e gli admin hanno detto che non la mettono perche' beta

 

ops   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Allora anche io me!   :Wink: 

jesus_was_rasta@jabber.linux.it

Se qualcuno mi volesse aggiungere alla sua lista è pregato di contattare preventivamente il mio avvocato...   :Razz: 

In effetti usare ancora MSN ora che ho preso la malattia di GNU/Linux/Gentoo non è proprio il massimo...   :Laughing: 

Ciao!

----------

## markgreene

markgreene@jabber.linux.it

----------

## M4tteo

Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto al forum Gentoo. Uso questa distro da circa 1 mese e più passa il tempo più mi rendo conto che è proprio quella che fa per me!!!

Il mio account jabber è M4tteo@jabber.linux.it

Un saluto particolare a Peach!!!

----------

## Flonaldo

Flonaldo@jabber.linux.it

E molto piu di una semplice alternativa...é la svolta credo!

Ciao Matteo, benvenuto tra noi...! é sempre un piacere allargare la comunità!

----------

## Benve

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto al forum Gentoo. Uso questa distro da circa 1 mese e più passa il tempo più mi rendo conto che è proprio quella che fa per me!!!
> 
> Il mio account jabber è M4tteo@jabber.linux.it
> 
> Un saluto particolare a Peach!!!

 

Ciao. Benvenuto

----------

## Peach

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Un saluto particolare a Peach!!!

 

benarrivato  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

x-drum@jabber.org

----------

## Cerberos86

cerberos@jabber.org

----------

## oRDeX

ci sono anche io:

ordex@jabber.linux.it

mi ero scordato di postarlo  :Razz:  sono up da un pò  :Very Happy: 

----------

## grentis

eccomi eccomi:

grentis@jabber.org

----------

## Cazzantonio

cazzantonio@jabber.linux.it

comunque volgio in questa sede pubblicizzare l'utilizzo di skype che consente la telefonata diretta via voce... a me piace di più assai

----------

## skakz

darkdude@jabber.linux.it

posso addare in gaim tutti i vostri indirizzi o mi devo aspettare centinaia di querele??   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posso addare in gaim tutti i vostri indirizzi o mi devo aspettare centinaia di querele??    

 

Visto che sono pubblici penso che nessuno avrà niente in contrario.   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> License:     skype-eula
> 
> ...
> ...

 

non hai tutti i torti... anche io evito se possibile di usare programmi con licenza non gpl/bsd, tuttavia non sempre questo è possibile

Con skype puoi anche chattare, quindi non sei obbligato ad avere un microfono attaccato fisso (lo attacchi quando ti arriva un messaggio)

Infine skype ti consente di fare telefonate sui telefoni fissi a 0,2 centesimi di euro al minuto in tutta italia... telefonare all'estero costa anche meno!

Per me è fondamentale per telefonare ad amici che sono in germania, olanda danimarca e finalndia senza aprire un mutuo ogni volta

Inoltre anche la telecom è peggio che "eula" in questo senso... se con un programma posso fare a meno di dare soldi a telecom sono contento come una pasqua

Il giorno che scopro un programma per il voip free (e multipiattaforma... non posso obbligare tutti i miei amici a passare al pinguino, anche se glielo ripeto spesso) lo prendo di corsa

Per ora mi sembra che le alternative valide siano ancora poche (non mi lamento... semplicemente aspetto paziente e fiducioso)

comunque questo non è un topic su skype, non volevo lanciare un ne' flame ne' una divagazione lunga, quindi semmai apriamo un'altro post (ed eventualmente sposta anche questo messaggio...)

----------

## gutter

Vorrei sottolineare che il topic è stato splittato da fedeliallalinea per evitare di incasinare questo.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Vorrei sottolineare che il topic è stato splittato da fedeliallalinea per evitare di incasinare questo.

 

Ehmmm una precisazione sarebbe stata utile.

Comunque il thread della discussio skype e' questo, io ho messo lí il mio post e lo ho cancellato da qui, Cazzantonio puoi fare lo stesso? Thx

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehmmm una precisazione sarebbe stata utile.
> 
> Comunque il thread della discussio skype e' 
> ...

 

Hai ragione ma non ho splittato io  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

sono arrivata pure io! (grazie a fedeli)

luna80@jabber.org

----------

## shogun_panda

Ci sono anch'io...

Contattatemi quando volete...

Ciriciao...

...

...

...

...

Eppure sto dimenticando qualcosa...

...

Ah sì!

Sono shogun_panda@jabber.org!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ora rispondete a una domanda. Il server non fa parte del nome utente, giusto? Cioe', io sono anche shogun_panda@jabber.linux.it?

Se questo e' vero, come si fa a impostare GAIM per usare piu' di un server (chiaramente uno alla volta)?

Spero di non aver detto una vagonata di cavolate!

Ari-Ciriciao!

----------

## koma

tu puoi registrarti o usare un nick a scrocco.Mettiamola così, se ti registri hai diritto alla lista utenti e tutto il resto puoi essere memorizzato e memorizzare e nessuno può "ciularti" il nickname, la registrazione viene poi fatta ad un server quindi se scegli da gaim il server jabber.linux.it e dai registra lui ti registrerà a quel server e dovrai poi autenticarti solo a quel server, per il resto lo sharing degli utenti (cioè il poter vedere gli utenti registrati ad altri server) è normale. Scegliete i dot.it o i ch non stressiamo solo gli org e simili che sono già strapieni di user fittizzi e mai usati  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Scegliete i dot.it o i ch non stressiamo solo gli org e simili che sono già strapieni di user fittizzi e mai usati 

 

Decisamente un buon suggerimento  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Scegliete i dot.it o i ch non stressiamo solo gli org e simili che sono già strapieni di user fittizzi e mai usati  
> 
> Decisamente un buon suggerimento 

 

Per voi italiani si! Io ho provato ad usare un .ch ma il server era piu' down che il resto quindi sono passato al .org

----------

## knefas

knefas@jabber.linux.it  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

MI sapete dire perfavore che porte aprire sul router per fare il file transfer diretto tra utenti jabber? uso gaim

Ho provato con la 5222 e la 8010 ma nn va..

----------

## xoen

Il mio Jabber ID : xoen@jabber.linux.it

Quoto anch'io sul fatto che sia STRANISSIMO che un software (alla fine di questo si tratta) opensource come PhpBB non supporti Jabber (Anche perchè poi sinceramente non credo sia tutta 'sta gran modifica...).

Scusate, ma a che stato è Jabber, o meglio i client (Anche per win* visto che ho convertito la mia ragazza)?

1) Filetransfer  --  Ho avuto diversi problemi, e con client Jabber, usandone diversi...sapete a che punto siamo da questo punto di vista? e la compatibilità con altri client non Jabber (Il minimo sarebbe comunque la compatibilità con i client jabber no   :Cool:  )

2) Webcam   -- Da questo punto sono ignorante, mai provato, non ne ho, ma ammetto che sarebbe interessante, com'è messo a supporto webcam? anche da client jabber a non-jabber?

----------

## Benve

Qualcuno sa se è possibile collegarsi ad un server (es. jabber.org) ed usare l'id di un'altro server (es. jabber.linux.it) ?

----------

## gutter

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa se è possibile collegarsi ad un server (es. jabber.org) ed usare l'id di un'altro server (es. jabber.linux.it) ?

 

Non credo si possa fare  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Scusate il ritardo...

earcar@jabber.linux.it

----------

## leonida

leonida@jabber.linux.it

----------

## shev

A grande richiesta, ecco il mio:

shev@jabber.linux.it

----------

## mambro

Riuscite a fare il filetransfer con gaim?

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Riuscite a fare il filetransfer con gaim?

 

Si, se vuoi provare contattami con gaim  :Wink: 

----------

## heXen

state parlando di jabber o di tutti i proto presenti in gaim?

----------

## oRDeX

si parla di jabber (presente in gaim naturalmente)..diventiamo molti a quanto pare ehehe

----------

## gutter

 *heXen wrote:*   

> state parlando di jabber o di tutti i proto presenti in gaim?

 

Di jabber.

----------

## Guglie

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ho provato ad usare un .ch ma il server era piu' down che il resto quindi sono passato al .org

 

swissjabber.ch finora mi è sempre funzionato bene, tranne un down di 10 min   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

E stata aggiunta al forum la possibilità di "segnalare" il proprio account jabber.

Date un'occhiata al vostro profilo.

----------

## ultimodruido

Ma è solo per segnalare... non si colora come fa con icq!

cioe resta sempre rosso e basta.... non che sia una tragedia cosmica, è gia buono cosi che ci sia a disposizione il bottone senza doverso scrivere nella firma, però...

----------

## PboY

mi aggiungo anche io :

PboY@jabber.linux.it

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ma è solo per segnalare... non si colora come fa con icq!
> 
> 

 

No da quello che ho visto rimane sempre e solo rosso.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

figata! evviva il nuovo phpBB! più spazio per la firma ;-P

----------

## BlueInGreen

Si ma perchè se ci clicco sopra mi dice che jabber non è un protocollo registrato??? :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Si ma perchè se ci clicco sopra mi dice che jabber non è un protocollo registrato???

 

Perchè non hai associato nessuna applicazione al protocollo jabber.

----------

## RockSteady

raffaele1977@jabber.linux.it

una domanda come mai i file transfert nn funzionano???

cioe se trasferisco i file da psi a psi tutto ok ma se uno mi manda un file da msn a psi nn arriva proprio???

----------

## iridium103

scusate ma del mio vecchio account non mi ricordo più la psw... quindi ne ho fatto uno nuovo (no, non ho capito come recuperare la psw sul server...non fucilatemi!!!), in ogni caso è braanzo@jabber.linux.it/gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@iridium103: ora e' anche possibile metterlo nel profile l'account jabber

----------

## mouser

Ma per utilizzare jabber e' semplicemente necessario aprire il client di IM (per esempio Gaim) ed inserire nome, server, ecc???? Senza registrazione????

In tal caso mouser@jabber.linux.it

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ma per utilizzare jabber e' semplicemente necessario aprire il client di IM (per esempio Gaim) ed inserire nome, server, ecc???? Senza registrazione????
> 
> In tal caso mouser@jabber.linux.it

 

No devi entrare in Gaim mettere tutto e poi prima di schiacciare save schiacci il pulsante all'opposto register

----------

## iDreamer

ciao... 

ora ceh ho capito come si ci iscrive ho anche io il mio account...

idreamer@jabber.linux.it

voi dite chi se frega? Be era giusto per dirlo...

cmq per chi vuole io sono spesso online.. 

ciao ciao

iDreamer

----------

## .:chrome:.

chrome@jabber.linux.it

----------

## Lucha

lucha@jabber.linux.it

----------

## DiMar

 :Arrow:  DiMar@jabber.linux.it

----------

## DiMar

A proposito: ho visto che jabber supporta le chatroom...

...che ne pensate di una Gentoo-it?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> ...che ne pensate di una Gentoo-it?

 

Secondo me non e' una buona idea visto che esiste un canale irc

----------

## DiMar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   ...che ne pensate di una Gentoo-it? 
> 
> Secondo me non e' una buona idea visto che esiste un canale irc

 

Si, ci avevo pensato però su irc non ho mai trovato moltissimi partecipanti....

Magari dipende dagli orari, tutto qui!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Si, ci avevo pensato però su irc non ho mai trovato moltissimi partecipanti....
> 
> Magari dipende dagli orari, tutto qui! 

 

Su quale sei andato.. presumo su freenode. Prova su irc.eu.azzurra.org canale #gentoo e vedrai che trovi molta piu' gente  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova su irc.eu.azzurra.org canale #gentoo e vedrai che trovi molta piu' gente 

 

Non conoscevo quel canale....  :Embarassed: 

Grazie!!!!!

----------

## gutter

Come ha detto fedeli penso che creare una chatroom contribuisca a disperdere gente, meglio usare irc  :Wink: 

----------

## iridium103

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @iridium103: ora e' anche possibile metterlo nel profile l'account jabber

 

roger, me ne sono accorto solo adesso, provvedo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Fatto!!!! Machebello!!!!!

Eccomi qui:

mouser@jabber.linux.it

----------

## pascalbrax

pascalbrax@jabber.org  :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

lestaat@jabber.linux.it

----------

## matttions

eccolo eccolo  :Smile: 

ChissÃ  se vÃ  ?

mattions@jabber.linux.it

----------

## n3m0

nemo@jabberes.org  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> nemo@jabberes.org 

 

Ti aspettavamo con ansia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

C4RD0Z4@jabber.linux.it

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   ...che ne pensate di una Gentoo-it? 
> 
> Secondo me non e' una buona idea visto che esiste un canale irc

 

Personalmente #IRC non mi piace troppo, poi è comodo usare Jabber anche per questo.

Poi è sempre possibile scegliere.

PS: Se volete stanza "gentoo" su "conference.jabber.linux.it"  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

L o L

non me n'ero accorto che è ora possibile mettere l'account di jabber nel profilo!

Provvedo subito va  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 5p4wN

ci sono anche io

5p4wn@jabber.org

bella x tutti8O

----------

## koma

Ciò fatto caso ora non so quanti se ne siano accorti ^_^

----------

## xoen

In molti credo  :Wink: 

PS: Appena ti becca qualche mod  :Cool:  ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mergiato il post di coma con questo thread

----------

## koma

 :Confused:  Ecco cosa succede a ubriacarsi e fumare e poi a bazzicare col pc -.- credo di aver comprato su internet qualcosa anon ricordo cosa ... speriamo bene

----------

## xoen

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ecco cosa succede a ubriacarsi e fumare e poi a bazzicare col pc -.-
> 
> 

 

Ma bravo...

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo di aver comprato su internet qualcosa anon ricordo cosa ... speriamo bene
> 
> 

 

Tranquillo, non mi pare che la Ferrari abbia un sito di e-commerce  :Wink: .

----------

## BlackBelt

blackbelt@jabber.org

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

CheCk_OuTSidE@jabber.linux.it

----------

## neryo

neryo@jabber.linux.it  :Laughing: 

----------

## soigres

la community di gentoo non offre un proprio server per poter avere un account tipo nome@jabber.gentoo.it ?

----------

## lavish

Come disse fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (20:03:56) fedeliallalinea@jabber.org: era ora
> 
> 

 

Ho un account anche io  :Wink: 

lavish@jabber.linux.it

----------

## soigres

che client usate?

----------

## lavish

gaim

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lavish@jabber.linux.it

 

Finalmente ci degni della tua presenza  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Il mio account jabber è: anthony55789@jabber.org

----------

## soigres

il mio è: soigres@jabber.linux.it

----------

## Mr.Evolution

mr.evolution@jabber.linux.it

Chiunque voglia contattarmi sarà il benvenuto

PS: ho incluso un pò di vostri indirizzi...please autorizzatemi!

----------

## Luca89

anche io ho il mio: luca89@jabber.linux.it  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Non per dire, ma ora che e' presente anche l'opzione "Jabber" in phpBB, questo topic diventa inutile...   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Non per dire, ma ora che e' presente anche l'opzione "Jabber" in phpBB, questo topic diventa inutile...  

 

Si, in pratica si  :Smile: 

Credo sia meglio bloccarlo.

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

